# Weekly Goals



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

This thread will simply be a way for me to keep track of goals set for myself each week. I will include goals from all facets of my life, not just SA related goals. I would really like it if I could 1. keep this thread updated even if I don't accomplish my goals for a particular week and 2. not care if no one responds. In order to give myself some incentive, I will give myself a small reward if I am able to accomplish everything at the end of a week. These rewards will consist of either a new sim team at whatifsports or a new mcfarlane sports action figure (I collect those). Also if I'm able to go a whole week without eating any junk food or having any sodas or sugary drinks, I will let myself have a Vanilla Coke at the end of the week. Just one though. 

Goals 08/21/2007- 08/26/2007 
I like to start the week on Monday and since it's Tuesday and I don't want to wait until next Monday to start, this week will be a day shorter. 


1. Apply to 4 different jobs
2. Independent reading for 5 hours. This can be anything from novels and short stories to magazines and newspapers.
3. study trivia for 10 hours. Gotta keep at this.
4. No junk food and no sodas or sugary drinks. I'm not cutting off fast food but I would still like to cut back on it. For now I'm simply going to order less when I go to those places. 
5. get my ipod fixed 
6. e-mail my best friend from high school whom I haven't spoken to in a long time
7. e-mail this guy who invited me to join him and his team at this Irish pub in Santa Monica for trivia night. I could write a lot about this cause it is so exciting for me. It's pretty much a dream team of former Jeopardy players and I am thrilled and honored that he would even consider me to be on the team. It's very exciting for me. 
8. update Matchmaker. This is an Excel program that my online trivia group uses to keep track of who is spoiled on what board. 
9. take the time to do breathing exercises every day.
10. go out to lunch by myself one time.
11. try to focus on what other people are doing rather than on what I'm doing and what I may look like to others. 


I reserve the right to update this list as I see fit. Sometimes life throws you a curveball and you have to react and adjust to it. If something happens that prevents me from doing any of the above things, I will go easy on myself.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Good Luck with your goals. 

All it takes is persistence to achieves one's goal. You have taken the first step of writing them down. That is the most important step. You are on your way.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good goals and good luck!

Gerard


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

well I already screwed up yesterday by having three sodas and three, yes three, snickers ice cream bars :cry


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

ace_of_diamonds said:


> well I already screwed up yesterday by having three sodas and three, yes three, snickers ice cream bars :cry


Goals are not laws but guidelines you set for yourself. It is ok to fail as long as you get back to keeping your goals.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Forget this weekly goals stuff. It only took one day for me to screw it up. I now have one goal: go easy on myself.


----------

